# Adding storage compartments to a boat, a la DIY?



## Clayton

OK, I've recently purchased a 14' deep-v fishing boat, 15 horse electric start motor, as many bells and whistles as I feel qualified being in posession of  However, I have a problem.

Bought this boat because the old boat was too crowded with gear... now we're starting to realize how convenient other gear is, and we're bringing that too!! So, since the boat has decks already built into it (plywood with carpet), I was thinking it might be possible to add some bass-boat style storage lockers sunken into the decks, and store things like warm clothes, food, bait and tools down there, to help keep the deck a little less cluttered.

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy the components to do this, or would it be something I would be best served figuring out on my own? I'm a college student, so come winter break, I think I'm gonna give this a shot  I have a whole month to work on it, anyway!

Thanks in advance to anyone who has any advice on this.

And to those who might say "well, if you need a bass boat, get one!".... I'd love to get one, if you happen to be giving one away  plus, I love my fuel economy right now.


----------



## downtime8763

I have see a few,if I right remember boating world had some and try iboats.com. One thing to remember if you use wood it gets heavy Quick so try and stay with plastic like rubber made or something like it.


----------



## Clayton

downtime8763 said:


> I have see a few,if I right remember boating world had some and try iboats.com. One thing to remember if you use wood it gets heavy Quick so try and stay with plastic like rubber made or something like it.


I've got a buddy with like 5 gallons of fiberglass resin, I thought about giving that a shot  I dunno how much cloth he has, but I bet I could make it work and quite light?

Who knows?

Ideally, I would build my tackle box into the deck, so that it would be out of the way... my tackle box is a monster, the size of a small duffel bag and about 25 lbs lol. So I'd be thrilled to make it disappear.


----------



## FISHERBALL

There are all kinds of compartment doors, latches, storage things available on the web. There was something over the weekend in this forum about Rubbermaid bins the right size to stand Plano lure boxes on end in, the guy lined the bottom of his compartments with them to store lots-o-lures. You can build anything you can afford to buy. Good Luck! Post pix when you are done!


----------



## Clayton

Aw man... I just measured, and it looks like I only have 9" of vertical space under my deck. So sad, I was looking for at least a foot 

But I can still get by, I hope


----------



## MDisbrow

If you use wood, don't use PT.

You'll be surprised at how much glass cloth costs, and how much whatever you make with it will weigh. If you can show me a picture or two of your boat, I'll get back to you.


----------



## FISHERBALL

Here is a link to an active forum with some good ideas.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=105084


----------

